# 4310 pto disingage when hot



## papaspastime (Mar 21, 2012)

hey guys im a new member and have been reading about pto's that wont engage but my jd4310 pto stops working when it gets hot, i parked in the shade for a little while and it would start and run a little while and run a little longer as the day cooled in the evening.this looks like a good forum im glad i found yall. thanks everybody


----------

